# Gurdwara Rituals



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 18, 2004)

Waheguruji ka khalsa, Waheguruji ki fateh.

I need INDEPTH explanation about the rituals in the Gurdwara [please forgive me for use of the word ritual, I could not think of a better word to use :{- ].

*In the Gurdwara, Guru is WOKEN UP every morning and put TO SLEEP*
Like huh? Why personify the Guru? Guru is a book, not a person, so why does it need to be woken up? Wouldn't it need to be fed too? Please give meaning of this...

*Why is it given comfy beds*
It's not like it can actually feel the comfort. Please explain.

*Why is it offered material [rumaala]*
It is not like it can actually appreciate these offerings.

Forgive me if I seemed rude of blunt, may the Lord grant me knowledge through you all.  

~CaramelChocolate~


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 19, 2004)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

no need to be sorry...and ritual is the right word.

the first thing we must remember is that we being Sikhs of the Shabad Guru... the GURU of NANAK JYOT.."respect" the Guru Granth as the repository of this shabad gyan.  Guru nanak ji brought us this Shabad Gyan from sach Khand...and He had to somehow make it all available to us for eternity....just an oral tradition would have meant corruption and adulteration...so GURU ARJUN JI took it upon Himslef to devise such a method so that what GURU JI brought down came to us as faithful to the original as possible.

Respect means we Parkash the Guru Granth on a clean Takhat, cover with Chandni, rumallas, have a sewadaar with chaur in attendance, take Hukmnama and follow the teachings...

All this becomes RITUAL when we DONT bother to READ, LISTEN, FOLLOW GURBANI....but pay the most attention to... hot and cold rumallas, air conditioned sach khand room, massage the legs of the manji sahib, fan the Granth, ..etc etc...the GURU GRANTH is NOT a human body that feels cold/warm/needs air con/bathwater/toilet facilities/food/massage of legs etc etc

This is BRAHMANWAAD... the BRAHMAN kept the Vedas, simrtitis, purans SECRET KNOWLEDGE for Centuries... a SHUDRA was even forbiddent o accidentally HEAR the vedas..if he was found to have committd this grave crime...even accidentally outsoed a mandir etc  MOLTEN LEAD was poured into his ears...If he was guilty of having uttered a sentence from the vedas..His tongue would be torn out. The language was sanskrit... this learning was tightly controlled.  GURU JI BROKE all these restrictions...Gurbani was written in the common man's language, Guru Ji spread Shabad Gyan everywhere instead of locking it up in Benares like the Brahman, GURU JI made it MANDATORY for each SIKH man woman and child to be hsi own STUDENT of GURBANI and not depend on any CLERGY/PRIEST/Brahman etc for this...GURU JI made it clear that there is NO INTERMEDIARY between a Sikh and His GURU.

This was a DIRECT ASSAULT on the Monopoly of BRAMANWAAD...first the Child Guur nanak REFUSED point Blank to wear the JANEAU....BRAHMANWAAD was FURIOUS at this slap on his face ( HOw DARE ??) then the GURU refused to go around the fire for his marriage...another REVOLT ( a PLOT was hatched to crash a wall on GURU  JI at BATALA during his wedding and finish him off but the wall did not collapse )...Brahmanwaad knew no anger !! He began to plot to subdue this new religion upstart..

Brahmanwaad got the chance when the New Khalsa was hunted for his HEAD...they took over the Gurdwaras, the Shrines, began to REwrite HISTORY with their own SLANT....and DILUTE and ADULTERATE SIKHI as far as possible..the One and Only thing they couldnt BREAK was the GURBANI sealed in a perfect GURU GRANTH !!!..

So they chose the second best thing.... make the SIKH treat GURBANI as so "sacred" that they would be frightend of it and leave it to the NEW BRAHMANWAAD "SIKH" PRIESTS..the Gyanis, the babas, the SANTS, to read it for them and pass off the PHALL to the Sikhs.  The MORE Sikhs read and try to understand Gurbani..  the more these modern mahants priests babas feel threatened..their LIVELIHOOD is in danger..that is why they ATTACK..they EXCOMMUNICATE...they THREATEN... they Rant and Rave  at every schoalr trying to unravel the mysteries of Gurbani for the ordinary man..These people so desperately want to keep GURBANI under WRAPS..." we know the true meanings, we will read it for you, do akhand paath, do ardass, you just pay us and forget the whole thing..."  IF you still feel like doing something... then go and buy new rumallas, new mani sahibs, put GOLD on Gurdwra Domes, pay for marble Gurdwaras, put GOLD on the Manji sahibs, the chaurs, the battas for Degh, put air conds , PAY PAY PAY...to your hearts content BUT DO NOT READ/UNDERSTAND...and GOD FORBID try and FOLLOW what GURBANI TEACHES.... that is not your business but OURS as we are the PRIESTS/BABAS/JATHEDARS...and we are paid for this job.  Thats why we want to re-introduce JOINED words in gurbani... the more difficult to read it becomes the less people will try to read Gurbani..thats why we want to introduce this rehatnama and that...make sikhi so difficult and far fetched..people will be glad to leave it all to us..

IT IS EVERY SIKHS DUTY TO LEARN/READ/STUDY/UNDERSTAND and FOLLOW GURBANI  as GURBANI is a LIFE FORMULA....not something to keep wrapped up and unread. DEFEAT the RITUALISTIC PRIESTS and BABAS who want this PIO DADEH DA KHAZANAH from us.

jarnail Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 20, 2004)

Dear Jarnail Singh ji 


Can you please shed more light on this 


> Thats why we want to re-introduce JOINED words in gurbani...




Can yo please advise the solution for the problem like 

1. Abolish the athourity of all these bodies(SGPC) and Takhats 
OR 2. Try something to put right person in the bodies and Takhats as leader 

I would prefer 2nd choice


----------



## Singhstah (Dec 20, 2004)

Please dont call Guroo Sahib "it" and actually Guroo Sahib is a person not a book.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 21, 2004)

Singhstah said:
			
		

> Please dont call Guroo Sahib "it" and actually Guroo Sahib is a person not a book.


It is a BOOK, just because the last and eternal Guru is in book form does not make it any less of importance.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 23, 2004)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Dear Jarnail Singh ji
> 
> 
> Can you please shed more light on this
> ...


Veer Ji,
I will answer your second question first.

The SGPC/AKALIDAL/TAKHATS...are the Pillars of our Community....established for a purpose and after many scarifices.  To just abolish them/nullify them is like throwing out the baby with the bathwater.

No, what we need to do is REFORM their MEMBERSHIP so that the RIGHT persons run them for the BENEFIT of the KAUM.
Right now the Akali Dal established after so many sacrifices by the SIKHS to SAFEGUARD SIKH Rights had been turned into a "punjabi party" by vested interests. Punjabis dont need a party..SIKHS DO.
In the same way after strangling the Shiroamani Akali Dal and certifying it "dead"... the same vested interests then continued to administer the DEATH injection to the SGPC by bringing in Money politics, corruption, golak chors, misuse of Gurdawras, anti maryada practises etc
And then the Takhats were undermined by placing STOOGES there who follow their POLITICAL MASTERS instead of GURU JI.

as to your question on Laridaar script - Joined words. Some people especially the Akahnd Keertani jatha advocate strongly that ONLY the Laridaar sroop is the REAL GURU. My view is that the Laridaar sroop SHOULD be given its DUE PLACE...that is we shouldnt let this "disappear" and be replaced by ONLY separated sroops ( pad chhed ).  Padd chhed is good only for LEARNING purposes... only the Laridaar sroop should be used to actually CERTIFY a PASS...until and unless a person is "comfortable" reading from a laridaar sroop he should be considered a LEARNER/UNQUALIFIED. 99.9% od Sikhs who can READ GURBANI today woulld FAIL the Laridaar TEST. Need I say more.

With regards and Love for all

jarnail singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 23, 2004)

dear Jarnail Singh ji 

Thanks for the response o both the questions 

I also think same as to remove these bodies is utter foolishness but it should be reformed .
But the pther sad story is I have seen many learned people shying away to be part of such bodies as they think it is political kind of thing and they dont want to involve in such a thing . We have seen a long list of babaji so called sant and learned scholar in past 20 years but not even a single one came forward to lead sikh community at the centeral stage of these bodies . The maximum anybody has done is starting there own group with different rules and regulation thus making situation more worse . so Actually i cant see any solution 
may be you can think of some 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## americandesi (Jan 1, 2005)

why do we cover our heads when entering the gurdwara? does it say we have to in our holy book?


----------

